# bearing sea gold discovery chanel



## rasanders22

Since gold rush Alaska got their own thread, I figured this show deserved its wn too. It looks very interesting if you ignore all the drama crap they stick into it. I was suprised the biggest rig had a clean out after a few hours of running was about 46 ounces.


----------



## slickdogg

yea i watched it too.
i was surprised at the 46oz also.


----------



## rasanders22

slickdogg said:


> yea i watched it too.
> i was surprised at the 46oz also.



I think the Hoffmans, Parker Snovell, and Dakota Fred are going to watch this show and kick themselvesin the butt.


----------



## Geo

the first time i saw dredgers working the sea bottom was on a show called "Gold Fever" and they worked three days dredging with an air lift before they cleaned out the sluice, total gold was over 26 pounds. the rig was an old barge container that was outfitted with thrusters and the sluice went in a square pattern around the outside edge in a spiral that went around the boat 4 or 5 times. it was a five man crew plus captain that worked 15 minute shifts for 12 hours a day. they would dredge so deep there were concerns the sides would cave in and trap them on the bottom. they should have put this boat on the show.


----------



## jack_burton

I think I prefer Gold Rush, but I do like this show. I bet next season the fleet up there will double. I bet more than 99% of average Americans had no idea you could "mine" gold this way. And they make it look so easy. Also, nice this show at least has a little eye candy. :shock:


----------



## Smack

Geo said:


> the first time i saw dredgers working the sea bottom was on a show called "Gold Fever" and they worked three days dredging with an air lift before they cleaned out the sluice, total gold was over 26 pounds. the rig was an old barge container that was outfitted with thrusters and the sluice went in a square pattern around the outside edge in a spiral that went around the boat 4 or 5 times. it was a five man crew plus captain that worked 15 minute shifts for 12 hours a day. they would dredge so deep there were concerns the sides would cave in and trap them on the bottom. they should have put this boat on the show.



I remember seeing that show Geo. I think if they put that on a channel like Discovery today you would have a bunch of freaks bolting for AK.
They don't ever show those Gold Fevava shows any more do they? :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

i haven't seen one on for a long time. i was watching them on The Outdoor Channel for awhile like four or five times over the weekend. they did a special on bering sea gold on an outting of the GPAA and set up sluices on the beach and people were just shoveling sand from the beach into the sluice and doing pretty good at it too.


----------



## qst42know

Anyone know if they have to "claim" areas in the Bering sea.


----------



## Geo

its open sea. i dont see how you can claim the sea floor.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc

State leases brought in around 9 Million Dollars if memory serves me.


----------



## Anonymous

Smack said:


> They don't ever show those Gold Fevava shows any more do they?


They show several episodes a week.The Outdoor channel was started by George Massey,also the founder of GPAA(gold prospectors association of america),and Gold Fever.Since his passing,His son Tom,and Tom's wife Cindy,took over Gold fever.His other son Perry,started LDMA(lost dutchmans mining association),and Prospecting America,but LDMA is now also owned by Tom and Cindy.If you cannot get the outdoor channel in your area,you can purchase dvd's from their website.If you want to see a really neat episode,watch the "Hot and Cold" episode.


----------



## Smack

Ok, I'll have to look that up on the dish.
My membership to GPAA ran out about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## markmopar

Geo said:


> its open sea. i dont see how you can claim the sea floor.



It's within the Alaska state territorial waters, from shore to 3 miles out. Claims are auctioned off.
Here's a good article:

http://www.petroleumnews.com/pntruncate/948275969.shtml


----------



## Geo

pretty cool read, but still, just think about it. what is 24,000 acres of coast to a state as big as alaska. that article was about Nome basicly. there a national park a few hundred miles north of Nome on the coast and if its anything like here you can prospect on park land, even dredge with a permit. im just saying thats alot of sea and without a grid to go by it would be hard to police it with the meager police they have even if they had dedicated police for it. of coarse you or I would want to be legal so we would find a tract of unclaimed sea bottom stake a claim. if i understand it correctly, theres places in the bering sea where the water is only thirty to forty feet deep all the way across except in spots where the current flows are.


----------



## darshevo

The price of a claim does explain the cost of some of the rigs the little guys are using. When someone say I've got $20,000 into this and they have a few thousand worth of sluice and pump equipment on a a few thousand dollar pontoon boat I walk away thinking 'man, that guy got took!' but if he has 1/2 his 20k in equipment and 1/2 in his claim, that makes a lot more sense. 

I got a laugh out of the guys with the excavator on their barge. Million dollar a year plus operation and they leave for open water with broken equipment. Reminds me of the quartz creek gang a bit. Most people I know would spend the off season getting that stuff fixed up and ready to fly, not wait until opening day


----------



## markmopar

darshevo said:


> Most people I know would spend the off season getting that stuff fixed up and ready to fly, not wait until opening day



Now there ya go, making sense! What's wrong with you? :wink: 

I did notice the young man and woman team using GPS to get to their spot.


----------



## Duxthe1

I have an old Keene 5" triple sluice dredge that I float on a few Colorado rivers / creeks. I've literally had a vivid dream about getting it in the Bering Sea. It's a bit undersized for that task, but it's a monster on the running water. With a 10hp diesel engine, lesser dredges fear it will eat them. :lol: Needless to say this is my new favorite show on TV.


----------



## patnor1011

How many episodes were aired till today?


----------



## rasanders22

patnor1011 said:


> How many episodes were aired till today?


2 episodes so far. It is on fridays after gold rush Alaska.


----------



## slickdogg

Duxthe1 said:


> I have an old Keene 5" triple sluice dredge that I float on a few Colorado rivers / creeks. I've literally had a vivid dream about getting it in the Bering Sea.





Duxthe1 when your ready to put that thing in the bering sea........let me know :lol: 
if your looking for a deck-hand / diver.... 

I'm your man !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011

I just watched first two episodes on youtube. Man, how I want to move to Nome. I may use my hover and .... :mrgreen: :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Anyway nice show - and there must be tons of gold in there. Is it only me or what? I just noticed that the ones using digget were pulling most of gold. I would say that they have better chance to get in deeper comparing to guys using just that suction dredges.


----------



## qst42know

The suction dredges must first get through the silt both natural and from all the other dredging. There seems to be a great advantage breaking into the harder packed gravel layers.

That is if they don't sink and drown for lack of a motor. :roll:


----------



## patnor1011

Yeah, that is just foolish to propel that size of vessel just by rowing with digger. Not to mention how much fuel they spend using this kind of movement. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo

actually an air lift dredge can move an incredible amount of soil. at a depth of 30' the suction at the nozzle on a 6" hose can crush bone if you get your hand between the nozzle and a rock. if a rock gets stuck on the intake there's a flap on the nozzle that has to be opened to be able to pull the rock off the end. the gold isn't like regular placer gold, it has its own name, its called beach gold. its in layers and is deposited by wave action so there's literally no overburden to be removed. there can be gold within the first couple of inches of sand. i think the loader got more gold because the sluice was so big. bigger equipment = more gold but then again it also equals more expense.


----------



## jack_burton

Even with the tiny barges pulling 6 or 7 ounces in 3 hours with their suction hose, I say sign me up. You could easily cover claim and start up costs in a couple weeks.


----------



## qst42know

I would imagine the digger would pay for a motor in one trip with more gold if they didn't spend half the good weather rowing into place. 

Beer where the brains should be. :roll:


----------



## qst42know

Trouble on the barge mounted excavator. 

Did anyone else notice the greed boiling over when the deck hand merely asked to be paid?

It's a sickness, and those two are terminal.


----------



## oldgeek

qst42know said:


> Trouble on the barge mounted excavator.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the greed boiling over when the deck hand merely asked to be paid?
> 
> It's a sickness, and those two are terminal.



Yeah...LoL worked for 2 months without being paid yet he said? 

He is a better man than me!


----------



## maynman1751

I wonder if that's where mic (Johnny) is going? :idea: :?: If so, I wish him all the luck (gold) in the world! :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous

Right now I would love to go there,but there are a couple of problems.First is that the dredge I plan on getting is only a 6 inch.Second,it is in washington,not aslaska,and logistics are quite expensive.Third is that I believe the 2 spots I want to go,are going to be inundated with other dredgers,thanks largely in part to that show.There are a couple of other small problems,but nothing that money wouldn't fix.
I have a couple of other places that I could go and get decent yields,but it would be miniscule compared to what could potentially be pulled from offshore.I have an idea for a dredge for next year that would kick butt,if I can get the financing for it.It would be a similar setup to the Christine Rose,only with logic playing a part in the building of it.I swear I don't understand how some of those guys have made it this far without becoming fish food.There is one last idea that I had,thanks to something that transpired during last nights show,but I do not want to disclose it publically.
Heading out for the night,talk to you guys later.
Johnny


----------



## Palladium

Just can't help but think with a few mods a setup like this would work great.
http://www.keeneeng.com/Nessie2002lrg.zip


----------



## samuel-a

Did anyone got the chance to catch the winter season of the show? "Bering Sea Gold: Under the Ice"

And i thought summertime dredging was crazy.... :|


----------



## Geo

Sam, it was crazy.its like they had all season and then had to work up to the last minute before the ice melted to get any gold. i believe it is staged to look that way for ratings. some were getting an ounce per cleanup. if it had been me, it would have been an ounce or more a day for every day of the season. why spend the money and time only to try and make all your money in a week. from what i understand, the area around Fairbanks is frozen 4-5 months out of a year.


----------



## FlyingEagleLode

Love these shows but little do people see the start up cost.
You can invest $100,000. in mining and only pull out 50 ounces its a gamble and if it was a sure thing gold would be worth a lot less.
I like the people I have met through the years mining they are a rare breed.
I am looking forward to Gold Rush Jungle getting the gear into that claim may require airlift.

My favorite quote from the show

"Gold don't care so i don't care"

Happy Au to U


----------

